

Shocking "BBC Trader" Talks About Himself (I dream of recession) - rajpaul
http://nerdinvest.blogspot.com/2011/09/shocking-bbc-trader-talks-about-himself.html

======
ColinWright
For a list of (most of) the times this story has been submitted, see here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3048693>

